# Airplay Apple tv 3



## gwen17300 (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous!
J'essaierais d'être le plus clair possible veuillez m'en excuser par avance si je n'utilise pas les termes informatique appropriés!
Je connecte actuellement un Zeppelin air à mon apple tv 3 via airplay afin de profiter du son de celui-ci lorsque je regarde mes films sur mon vidéo projecteur.
Je viens d'investir dans un deuxième Zeppelin air, le but est de les coupler, ce qui est déjà le cas lorsque j'écoute de la musique via Itunes car l'option haut parleur multiple y est.
Par contre via l'apple tv 3 je ne peux les coupler car pas l'option susnommée!
Auriez-vous une astuce ou du moins la bonne configuration afin que cela fonctionne?
Merci.


----------

